# Your Wand: what is the angle of dangle?



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I have made a good deal of progress when steaming milk but I suspect I am not quite there yet so, lets consider the variables.

What would you say is your perfect angle of wand in milk when you start steaming?

What would you say is your perfect position between the center of the jug and the side?

Where do you place the tip? think of a clock face here is it maybe 3 o'clock or offset more?

Finally, do you ever use less than full power when steaming?

I guess I am posing these questions at everybody but particularly at those of you who achieve such good results in Freepour Friday

Just for some perspective on this, my step up in results has come since I started "hands free" steaming and thereby making it more of a science than an art. This is an attempt to modify the method a small amount to get the final polish on what I get for results


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Blow! I'd just written my reply and the screen froze! Grrr!

OK. The angle, the wand is aimed towards the front edge of the worktop. I need to measure that angle though.

The tip is about 20% of the way in off the right side of the jug. Could be around 3o'clock

And the two hole tip is just under the surface. As soon as I start steaming I am listening for the 'right sound' to get the texture in those first few seconds.

Half the time it's great, some of the time it's pretty much ok, and the odd time it ends up either too full of air or just heated milk! Still learning!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

with LM Linea:

I always use the steam at full power


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I do pretty much the same as Stanic but with a Rocket Evo, always full power with a two hole tip. I use the same jug too. I've tried the other Rocket tips but keep coming back to the stock two hole.


----------

